# Eye Candy



## surjimmy (Mar 20, 2014)

New on this site, thought I would start off with some pictures of my habit.
My EDC, 1955 Colt LW Commander in 38 Super Kings Custom

80 Series Yost-Bonitz

Matching Pair of Austin Behlerts, 1924 Colt and BHP

70 Series Yost Bonitz


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Darn it, now I have to go check my blood sugar.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and nice guns.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sweet pics


----------



## surjimmy (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the kind response. Please feel free to post any pictures you might have.


----------

